# New passat problems



## Frank (27 Feb 2007)

The brothers company have a few passat 1.9 tdi estates as company cars.

At least one has had to be towed four times an 06.
I beleive the others have had problems as well.

Electronic handbrake locked on
Fuel pump shot apparently a known problem
Gearbox shot.
something else.

Apparently tow comanies and garages are getting to know the passat golf and new caddy van very well.

Anyone have one?
Anyone had similiar experinece?


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

I'm amazed that's all he has gone wrong yet.  We have a yard full of breakdowns and cars waiting on parts. We have one passat that 100,000 kms on the clock and has been in 17 times between warranty work and 3 services. 

You try tell people that there going to breakdown and people still belive there driving the V.W. of twenty years ago that were great, but people like on other post's here say they prefer the style of the V.W. and don't mind loosing there days holidays going to a garage to get a car fixed etc.

When a car is costing you money and time which in breakdowns your not expecting your best off to keep notes on them and when it comes to changing them for a newer car look at the stats.


----------



## RS2K (27 Feb 2007)

Proof positive all is not sweetness and light reliability wise at VW.


----------



## CrazyWater (27 Feb 2007)

There goes any thoughts I had of changing from an Avensis Est to a Passat Est.


----------



## Guest120 (27 Feb 2007)

CrazyWater said:


> There goes any thoughts I had of changing from an Avensis Est to a Passat Est.



And what if two posters had come on and said how wonderful their Passat had been for them?

To let some thing like this sway your decision making process beggers belief.


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

CrazyWater don't do it. Keep the Avensis. 

The Japs build the best every day car, time and time again one after another the cars are the same. The German's are unreal, you can have a '06 passat and it might only breakdown once in a year and the next car in the line can breakdown 6 times, there all different.

I won't go into the amount of warranty work we do on cars on PDI's before there even given to a customer. No quality control in factory, some of the stuff is crazy.


----------



## damomac (27 Feb 2007)

I've heard of a new Passatt 1.9 TDI engine dying. The solution from VW was to disconnect the battery for 10 minutes. They weren't able to pinoint the problem.


----------



## HighFlier (27 Feb 2007)

It seems that this is the new German Car disease no doubt caught from Mercedes.

Last year I got a new E200. pedal rubbers came off in the first week. All airbags then failed requiring a 4 week wait for Mercedes Garage to fix. (All the time waiting and driving around with no airbag protection). Got fixed and went again within 3 weeks. Another month with no airbags until I could get them fixed again. Then to put the tin hat on it the petrol cap lock jammed shut. I have a bad habit of running the tank completely down so there I was at the filling station with minus miles left on the guage calling mercedes who talked me through removing everything from the boot, ripping out the boot lining and eventually wriggling my hand into a tiny gap to rip off the electrical solenoid to allow the cap to open. Another month waiting to get a new solenoid from germany because as the mercedes mechanic told me " We cant keep the bleedin things in stock with the amount of replacements we are fitting".

As the germans say.....Vorsprung durch technik


----------



## Mad_Lad (27 Feb 2007)

alot of the problem is the lack of a quality servicing from garages in Ireland. I goto germany alot and I honestly can say there is not much problems with vw's there! Lots of people in Ireland want new cars and can't afford to maintain it properly. maintanance is essential and to save money lots of people give their cars to the local mechanic who just does the normal service not putting in genuine vw parts by going to the local parts supplier. And putting in crap oil like maxol 10w 40 into modern vw's is pathetic! Volkswagen service in Ireland needs to be improved without a doubt and to stop ripping people off! That's what gives Fiat, Alfa, Citroen, Renault a bad name the quality of servicing is disgraceful! Ford isn't much better and have lots of problems too! There are lots of factors like emissions for instance.And car manufacturers  have to spend lots these days on trying to reduce emissions which is expensive, so they have to reduce costs in the quality of components. And quiet a few Vw garages In Ireland do NOT service the Dsg auto tip box every 40 k which is essential. So if buying a vw with dsg check for dsg service at 40k if it has not being done walk away! If any car has not being service by vw and has not got a full and complete service history walk away trust me! I got a 02 passat 1.9tdi 130bhp from a local dealer and had a full service record down to when the tyres were replaced, It's a U'K import! Fantastic and you don't see much of that here. Once you drive off in your new car the dealers don't want to know you! There are always going to be problems with cars even Toyota have many along with honda! The only car that has no reported problems I have heard yet is the Prius but maybe it's because there isn't that many around ? I do think VW reliability isn't what it used to be but then no car today is without problems! I would be interested what people think?


----------



## Guest125 (27 Feb 2007)

you make some valid points there mad lad but some of the problems are occuring in the first year long before any service/inspection is due.Manufacturers have to take some of the blame because they don't inform the salespeople about the importance of regular garage servicing/inspection in  fact they boast the opposite with bold statements"service every 20000 miles" In my case that would be every three years!!!


----------



## Mad_Lad (27 Feb 2007)

hi caff yeah you are probley right. I like volkswagens I love the dsg box had it in the caddy van! Fantastic! But there is very little vrt on vans. I wouldn't buy a new vw car or new anything. I would buy a secondhand skoda dsg. The prive of vw's is outrageous! The other thing is you only hear of faults and problems not about the good things. what ye think? I personally never had problems with vw's. But that's just my experience!


----------



## Frank (28 Feb 2007)

Mad Lad

All the cars in the brothers company are company cars, always serviced by main dealers. 

The new passats seem to be breaking down way more the old mondeos with 100k miles on them.


----------



## Mad_Lad (28 Feb 2007)

I never have had problems With vw's. Yes I have heard of problems people have had, but every car has it's problems.  I have heard of people having problems with most cars. In my job I go to alot of houses every day and talk to people. That's how I base my opinions. But Could a poll be set up on this forum? say on a page that everyone can see that would be very interesting! Say a poll for dealer service and a poll for quality of cars, that would be very interesting indeed!


----------



## Mad_Lad (28 Feb 2007)

actually I have a 06 ford transit connect van that has had the gearbox replaced twice. I didn't mention this cause it's a van! But there ya go. Lucky it's a company van.


----------



## ford jedi (28 Feb 2007)

mad lad you do make a lot of good points,but as someone pointed out alot of major problems happen before the get to there first service.and another big thing european people do is strictly follow service guide lines .when the car is due a tranmisson fluid change it gets it same as brake fluid and so so forth,when we service peoples cars and we say you need wiper blades thats an extra 25 quid your told go f--k yourself so can you imagine telling them about you trans lube or the fact that air bags have an expiry date and have a recommended interval i think not.

most people may have there new shiny cars but havent got a washer. only enough money to make the payments it kills them putting money into there cars .
but most manufacturers are facing the same problem at the moment with faulty parts specially fuel system parts and dual mass flywheels these are just dying on a regular basis and a just not available from the manufacturers so cars are stiing in the main dealers for weeks.
another point you made about main dealer service level, alot of new technology is put on cars without proper test equipment specially for the new tdci engines and can be very hit and miss and and makes everyone look incompedent.


----------



## Guest125 (28 Feb 2007)

Very true ford jedi. This servicing thing will take time,after all its not long ago when one was considered "posh"if he/she was driving a car that was built in the same decade in which he/she was now living.


----------



## finnie (3 Mar 2007)

Mondeo diesel over 100000 not causing problems. come out of the fog!
1. fuel pump 2. alternator 3. fly wheel 4 persistent water seal problem in boot.  Will never buy ford again


----------



## ford jedi (4 Mar 2007)

come out of the fog ?????last of the big spenders so you put 2500 euro in parts and labour and got 100k divide on into the other and even the meanest cavan man wouldnt complain.


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Mar 2007)

I've had a Golf for the last seven years that was serviced regularly and it has never broken down. No major work done on the car at any of the services. Cost of servicing it in an authorised dealer is a rip-off though.


----------



## Johnny1 (17 Mar 2007)

I know someone that bought a new passat in january they had it at the garage last week for a service and were told to keep checking the oil level and top up when needed so he went to his local motor factors and asked what type of oil he needed for his new passat, they asked him how much he wanted about 5 litres he said. they told him 5 gallons would be more like it as the new passat burn oil faster than you can draw to it.


----------

